# How many nerite snails should I get



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

I hear that nerite snails are prized for their algae eating abilities including eating that algae that's almost glued to the glass and usually requires a razor blade. Tonight I'm gonna be going to a store that has spotted and zebra nerite snails instock, however, I'm curious to know how many would be recommended for a 55G tank. The rest of my algae crew includes, 2 SAE, 8 Ottos, 7 ammano shrimp.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

I recommend none, they're snails, not algae eating miracles. They are able to scrape the paint of your background but don't eat that much algae. Besides that, they lay white eggs everywhere, and those eggs are even more difficult to remove then algae. Buy them if you like them, because you like them, not for their algae eating abilities, you'll be disapointed.


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

I recommend the olive nerites for algae consumption. Great for keeping algae off of plants and the glass.
wilma


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

All of the nerites do AMAZINGLY well against algae control. The white eggs part is kind of annoying but having them clean off the green/brown spot algae off your glass is fantastic. I highly recommend them to anyone, if you don't mind scraping the eggs off now and then. 

I would get 10-12 for a 55G. Depending on how big of a problem the algae is on your glass walls.


----------



## BrianO (Dec 26, 2008)

A friend of ours gets a supply of Nerites off dock pilings in Louisiana once a year. I have over thirty in my 75g. Before adding Nerites I had a lot of surface algae (especially on the rocks and wood pieces). The rocks and wood are now spotless. The eggs never bothered me much; in fact I think the fish in my tank have been eating them because I don't see many. They may be seasonal. I have been told that if you only keep one sex of nerites, they will not lay eggs. I have never tried this but I understand you can determine their gender based on their size..


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

I keep 6 in my 10 gallon and 5 in a 75 all different varities and they keep the tanks spotless. I don't have the egg problem because no 2 are alike.....

I put the original 15 in a 62 that had BBA so thick you could not see out the back glass 5 days later I split them up and moved them because the tanks was clean.

As far as alage eaters Nerites have out preformed any other Alage eater I have tried in both types and amounts that they eat.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have 14 in my 46g, which is probably too many. Here's a pic of how they cleaned off an ornament in just one day. 

puffer.jpg

Note the head is still dirty. That's was the whole ornament looked like the day before I added the nerites. The head wasn't cleaned because it was bobbing up and down because of the water bubbles.

I like nerites because they clean where other algae eaters don't or won't, and they clean where you can't scrape. My air hoses always seemed to get grungy quickly. Now they are spotless.

What I can't get nerities or amanos to do is get rid of GSA. I think it's too tough, and in my tank they find easier pickings. GSA is not much of a problem in my tanks, but it would be nice to see it gone. I hear low phosphates is the cause, so once I get my phosphate test kit I'll make sure it is at a high enough level. 

I also have the white eggs, but I can live with them. I like the idea of having a bunch of different kinds nerities so they don't breed (or try to). Right now I have 2 olives, 10 zebra, and 10 red spot in various tanks. Maybe I can work out some trades if I hood up with the right person. I'm not about to pay the $5 to $8 they charge for you fancier nerites at the lfs just so I can avoid the eggs.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Which types do you have? I had zebra's and tigers, but all I got was annoying white eggs, almost no algae cleaning. Not better then ramshorn or applesnails.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Asgard said:


> Which types do you have? I had zebra's and tigers, but all I got was annoying white eggs, almost no algae cleaning. Not better then ramshorn or applesnails.


I have used zebras, clithons and olive nerites. All work wonderfully well. 
Most, if not all, freshwater nerites do an amazing job at cleaning these spot algae. What algae are you trying to get rid of? They do best on Green spot and brown spot. I haven't really noticed them eating BBA, although they might...? They don't touch green hair either from what I see. Unless if it's the fuzz type. Long strands of algae tends to be ignored for the amanos to consume. 

Amano shrimp + Nerites = best combo. Screw fish for clean-up crew


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not having an algae problem (well,.. some hair/BBA, hard to keep redfield ratios ok without CO2 in a 54L), brown spot only the first few weeks after startup, greenspot almost none existent. 
I've had 4 zebra, 3 tiger nerites in a Juwel Rekord 60 (54L). Found the eggs the most annoying, even when scraped of glass/stone, most of the time some white rims remain. Besides that they scraped the paint of my background, had to use epoxy to prevent that. Switched to applesnails, did the job just as well, but got a little too big and too many for my likings (and couldn't stay away from the downoi). Now I've got red ramshorn snails, they eat algae too, and dead matter, leave the downoi alone, so for now I'm sticking with them.
O, and I've got MalaysiantrumpetSnails which are primary prey for the A. helena's.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

My _Clithon corona_ managed to eat the BBA aside from green algae and diatoms.lol


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Asgard said:


> Which types do you have? I had zebra's and tigers, but all I got was annoying white eggs, almost no algae cleaning. Not better then ramshorn or applesnails.


I have zebras, red spot, and olives.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Lupin said:


> My _Clithon corona_ managed to eat the BBA aside from green algae and diatoms.lol


Do the Clithon corona's lay white eggs like nerites?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

All nerites do.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Too bad..., BBA eating snails sounded soooo promising, but those d*mned eggs..


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know how many nerite snails should be in a tank but maybe it depends on the amount of algae your tank's has. My 20 gallon low tech planted tank has 6 nerite snails with different colors and design and this one is one of my favorites.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I also find them good algae eaters. Here are some of my favorites among them.


----------

